# In Search Of The Perfect Mead



## ultrasuede (18/5/11)

I'm searching for the perfect mead recipe. I'm looking for the perfect honey, the perfect yeast, the perfect additives and the perfect procedure to make the best mead possible. So far iv'e found that the best award winning meads contain some form of fruit, and most contain some form of grape, either fresh or saltana. I understand that there are nostalgic properties at play here, and that the perfect mead to some, may be shite to others and because of this, it's safe to say that a allround mead, not containing any destinct overpowering flavours is suitable to be named, "the perfect mead". Please contribute to my quest with any knowledge and brewmaster opinions you may have. I'll keep you all posted with any developments


----------



## ultrasuede (18/5/11)

qquick update, iv'e been doing some research on cassia bark (the bark of the Cinnamomum aromaticum tree) and as well as having a great aroma, it has been used in brewing for 1000s of years for it's great cinnamon taste. I just so happen to have a few peices of cassia bark in the pantry. It smells like a cross between hops and cinnamon but 10 times stronger than any cinnamon iv'e ever come across. Great! we arne't brewing beer here but having a hoppy taste in mead? I may have to make a test batch with cassia bark...


----------



## barls (18/5/11)

heres a good start for you 
www.gotmead.com


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (19/5/11)

Interesting quest, I have two bee hives and plan to harvest in two to three weeks. I'll be looking at mead soon, keep me posted mate :icon_cheers:


----------



## ultrasuede (19/5/11)

Quick update, iv'e decided that grapes are essental to the brew, be they fresh or saltanas. I'm also going to use a suttle spice mix to compliment the grape. Star anise has been used with grapes for as far back as google can go. And there is something about the unique mix of cloves and grapes that I can't ignore. So far, it looks like grapes, star anise, cloves, cinnamon (or cassia bark) are going into the brew


----------



## WhiteWolf (19/5/11)

If you are a beginner: JAO Mead

If not, I apologise. I am a beginner and this recipe has been VERY good to me!


----------



## ultrasuede (19/5/11)

Iv'e been brewing for a good 4 years, not as long as most people on here. That is a great recipe, i have a bottle left that i'm aging. The bread yeast is really interesting


----------



## KudaPucat (1/6/11)

Another great one is "Yo Momma's Strawberry Pizzaz" or "Yo's Strawberry Pizzaz" it's been taken up as a standard recipe and group brew by half a dozen US homebrew forums. I have a batch on at the moment. Give me another 12 months and I'll tell you how good it is ;-)


----------



## Tanga (19/6/11)

I've just cracked my Mead. It turned out well. I mean better than any other Mead I've ever tasted. It's flavour is sweet - more of a liqueur style, than for quaffing. For spices I used pumpkin pie mix, which is cinnamon, nutmeg, ginger, and I think it may even have cloves. For fruit I used a little apple and blackcurrent juice. I'm pretty sure I have the recipe up on here. I'll hunt it up for you. I made it in a 3L bottle using Oztops and aged for less than 6 months so far. Damn it's good.

PS - I used yeast 1116, but I sterilised the bottles when it reached the desired sweetness.


----------



## grantsglutenfreehomebrew (21/6/11)

Tanga said:


> I've just cracked my Mead. It turned out well. I mean better than any other Mead I've ever tasted. It's flavour is sweet - more of a liqueur style, than for quaffing. For spices I used pumpkin pie mix, which is cinnamon, nutmeg, ginger, and I think it may even have cloves. For fruit I used a little apple and blackcurrent juice. I'm pretty sure I have the recipe up on here. I'll hunt it up for you. I made it in a 3L bottle using Oztops and aged for less than 6 months so far. Damn it's good.
> 
> PS - I used yeast 1116, but I sterilised the bottles when it reached the desired sweetness.



Don't forget to add lemon juice for the acid and if you want tannins maybe a few tea bags to the boil.
I have a book called the complete home winemaker and brewer by Ben Turner. He says to add Grape Tannin and Tartaric acid.

Saaz hops works well. Especially dry hopped. Rule of thumb is 1 gram to 1 litre.


----------

